# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  перенос базы из 1с7.7 УСН в 1с8.2

## Rugar

собственно при загрузке базы из 1с7.7 в 1с8 выдает следующую ошибку


Возможно, нарушена структура файла данных из-за использования нетиповых правил переноса данных. Рекомендуется использовать правила выгрузки данных из справочника "Конвертации из информационных баз 1С:Предприятия 7.7".


что то мешает загрузке, а вот что неопнятно

----------


## slava.poison

А конфигурации последнего релиза обе?

----------


## Rugar

> А конфигурации последнего релиза обе?


1с7.7 УСН ред. 1.3 (7.70.185)

8.2 ВДГБ ред. 2.0 (2.0.28)

----------


## movled

Попробуй загрузить с помощью обработки "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML", так ты увидишь ошибки, а потом и правила, если потребуется, сможешь поправить

----------


## qwed557

:confused:такая же фигня только конфа восмерки новее , уже не знаю что и делать, причем пробывал из демки вгрузить - прокатило

----------


## movled

Какие ошибки выдает?

----------


## qwed557

> Какие ошибки выдает?



Возможно, нарушена структура файла данных из-за использования нетиповых правил переноса данных. Рекомендуется использовать правила выгрузки данных из справочника "Конвертации из информационных баз 1С:Предприятия 7.7".

это при загрузке в восьмерку

----------


## movled

> Возможно, нарушена структура файла данных


 Это я понял, такую ошибку программа выдает при использовании стандартной обработки переноса данных. Я писал, что нужно выгрузку загрузить с помощью обработки "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML". При этом выдаются конкретные ошибки в конкретных объектах. Не верю я, что универсальный обмен такую, как Вы пишите, ошибку выдал. Скрин в студию!

----------


## qwed557

> Это я понял, такую ошибку программа выдает при использовании стандартной обработки переноса данных. Я писал, что нужно выгрузку загрузить с помощью обработки "Универсальный обмен данными в формате XML". При этом выдаются конкретные ошибки в конкретных объектах. Не верю я, что универсальный обмен такую, как Вы пишите, ошибку выдал. Скрин в студию!


Через универсальный обмен данными выдал ошибку: "Ошибка при загрузке данных: {Обработка.УниверсальныйОб  менДаннымиXML.МодульОбъекта  (7101)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (ВидРезерва)"

И в каком объекте искать это поле?

----------


## movled

Я бы, для начала, посмотрел в правилах, к какому это относится объекту (открыть правила в блокноте, ctrl+F, в поле поиска "ВидРезерва"). Если таких объектов несколько, то поставить точку останова в модуле объекта обработки УниверсальныйОбменДанными  XML в строке 7101, только лучше с условием по этим объектам, и точно определить, на что же ругается программа. 
Скорее всего, правила предназначены для другого релиза и какие-то реквизиты могли быть изменены или удалены. Поэтому тут 2 варианта: 1 - посмотреть в правилах № релиза конфигурации-приемника, установить такую и выгружать в неё; 2 - выяснить на что ругается программа и либо поправить правила под новую конфигурацию, либо, если этот объект не особо нужен, или данные можно потом внести руками, удалить правило.
В моей ситуации, оказалось, что программа ругается на документ, не используемый организацией (это был ИП на упрощенке, а документ что-то с НДС, не помню точно). Я просто полностью удалил правило для этого документа, выгрузил еще раз и спокойно загрузил выгрузку

----------


## qwed557

ЧТо интересно: правила выгружаю Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.29.10) 
в правилах написано :Приемник ВерсияПлатформы="8.0" ВерсияКонфигурации="2.0.29.4
В правилах нигде не встречается "ВидРезерва"

---------- Post added at 13:16 ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 ----------

Вопрос решен. После обновления до 30-й версии(я про 8.2) выгрузил из нее правила и все ровно загрузилось

----------

Rugar (06.03.2012)

----------


## qqq111qqq

Можно выгружать и загружать блоками.
Сначала справочники, потом документы...
В итоге увидите что загрузилось, а что нет...
Если какой-то обьект не перенесётся и руками вбить можно будет.

Скорее всего вам нужно осуществить переход на более раннюю версию 1с 2.0, а потом дообновляться.

----------

Rugar (06.03.2012)

----------

